# Ellioti Cichlid Sexing help



## cobraroll (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Have one Thorichthys ellioti in my 55g and am considering 3 more...
alongside

2 Bristlenose Plecos,
8 Ember Tetras
6 Dwarf Chain Loaches

Everyone's getting along swimmingly so far.


----------



## cobraroll (Jan 12, 2011)

should I consider 2 sexed pairs or if mine's a female get more females to avoid unnecessary aggression?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd say it's a female from the dorsal markings, but you should realize that that species will get large enough to eat the Ember Tetras whether it's one fish or four. They are fully grown at 1 inch; the Thorichthys will get much larger than she is now, potentially achieving 5 inches at full growth.

I don't know that four females will be cooperative in a 55, but I can guarantee that two pairs will raise holy - heck! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, yours is female, dark splotch on the dorsal definately gives it away!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice fish and tank.

My Elliotti was very aggressive. I have found that Thorichthys dont like their own kind very much.

...Bill


----------

